# 95 Nissan 1/4?



## Sentra95 (May 2, 2005)

Hey I'm new here. I just bought a Sentra 95 GXE twin cam auto, I was wondering what they do in 1/4 mile?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Heheheh, 18 seconds. We've got one fast mother truckin' car. :thumbup: 


13 seconds if you add a couple of bolt ons, and maybe boost here and there..


----------



## Sentra95 (May 2, 2005)

18 seconds! I tought it was like 17.3 sec?


----------



## Hyper_tension86-96 (Mar 26, 2005)

Sentra95 said:


> 18 seconds! I tought it was like 17.3 sec?


it is 17.3 an 0-60 in 7.9 sec (WOW!) lol


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Hyper_tension86-96 said:


> it is 17.3 an 0-60 in 7.9 sec (WOW!) lol


he's got an auto so its gonna be ca bit higher.


----------

